# Safari sature la mémoire et met le processeur en surchauffe



## bidoune (16 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
Depuis 2 jours, à chaque fois que j'ouvre safari, l'utilisation de la mémoire vive monte rapidement (16Go) même si je reste sur une page web neutre.
Si je le laisse ouvert, il me bloque tous les autres programmes ouverts et le ventilateur se met en route.
OSX Yosemite 10.10.3
Macbookpro retina 15 pouces mi-2014
processeur 2,5 Ghz intel core i7
Mémoire 16 Go 1600 Mhz DDR3

Si quelqu'un sait quoi faire pour calmer le truc, je suis preneur.
D'avance merci


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Des extensions ?
Safari dans une autre session, le problème est-il le même ? Si non, essaye de réinitialiser Safari.


----------



## bidoune (17 Juin 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
J'ai tenté dans une autre session, c'est exactement la même chose.
Réinitialiser Safari, j'ai cherché comment faire, mais tout ce que que j'ai trouvé correspond aux versions antérieures. J'ai nettoyé les caches, vidé l'historique, mais ça ne change rien.
Il est impossible de désinstaller safari, yosemite dit qu'il en a besoin pour fonctionner.
Quand je fais forcer à quitter, il me libère 9Go de mémoire. 

Si t'as une autre proposition... je suis preneur.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2015)

Encore un discours de sourd.

Les mecs, on n'avancera pas si vous vous évertuez à répondre à côté des questions. On te demande quelles extensions tu as installé et, tant qu'à faire, quels plug-ins ?

Donc, coco, tu vas faire des captures d'écran de ton moniteur d'activité. On veut savoir quels process fonctionnent et combien de CPU ils mobilisent. On veut aussi savoir où en est la Ram et qui s'amuse à la consommer.

Si Safari avale de la Ram ainsi c'est qu'il y a un truc que t'as installé qui met le souk.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juin 2015)

Ça t'intéressera peut-être : Apple vient de sortir un article de dépannage qui reprend ta démarche,

et y a même mentionné les récents adwares (mais sans aller jusqu'à préconiser _AdwareMedic_, quand même).


----------



## bidoune (17 Juin 2015)

Super, t'as l'air déterminé à m'aider !
"On te demande quelles extensions tu as installé et, tant qu'à faire, quels plug-ins ?" 
Comment je fais pour les trouver les plug-ins et extensions ?

"Donc, coco, tu vas faire des captures d'écran de ton moniteur d'activité"
Et le coco a fait les captures d'écran :
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.29.50
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.30.20
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.30.47
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.31.35
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.31.54
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.32.14
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.32.26
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.32.43
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.35.17
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.43.40
Capture d’écran 2015-06-17 à 18.44.51

Mais comment je fais pour te les montrer.
Je sais, je suis un boulet, mais pour que certains brillent, il faut des faire-valoir. J'en suis un. 

"Si Safari avale de la Ram ainsi c'est qu'il y a un truc que t'as installé qui met le souk"
C'est depuis 2 jours que c'est comme ça, je n'ai rien installé, je suis juste allé sur le site de mélitta pour étudier l'achat d'une machine à café et hop, safari a dit des conneries et s'est bloqué et depuis c'est la merde, c'est tout.

Merci sincère pour l'aide que tu peux m'apporter. Et même si tu n'y arrive pas, merci d'avoir essayé.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2015)

Pour poster les captures d'écran, il te faut passer par un hébergeur externe (Pixenli par exemple).
N'hésite pas à passer un coup d'adwareMedic (cf post de François, ci dessus).

Ensuite, un petit tour dans *ta* bibliothèque (dans le Finder / menu Aller avec la touche alt enfoncée), dans le dossier Safari et dans le dossier dossier Internet plugs-in. Mais également dans le dossier Bibliothèque *à la racine du dd*, dossier Internet plugs-in.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2015)

Ouaip. Pour les extensions et les plug-ins, il y a tout d'indiqué dans le lien de FrançoisMacG.

La version française du même article : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203353

Le lien pour AdwareMedic : http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php


----------



## bidoune (18 Juin 2015)

"N'hésite pas à passer un coup d'adwareMedic"
J'avais déjà fait, j'ai refait mais il n'y a rien de ce côté là.

Je suis allé desactiver tous les modules complémentaires et là non plus, ça ne change rien.

Pour ce qui est des copies d'écran, voici un lien : http://we.tl/kM7COZZlLr


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

Et dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions tu as quoi ?

Et juste comme ça, CleanMyMac, Avast et Java ne sont pas vraiment très utiles.


----------



## bidoune (18 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions tu as quoi ?


DIvX plus web player HTML5 <video> 2.1.2.145
DuckDuckGoBar 1.31
Avast Online Security 10.2.0.187
iGetter Extension 2.9.3
Antidote 7.5.35
Adblock Plus 1.9

Je les ai tous désactivés mais ça ne change rien.
J'ai aussi passé OnyX structure du disque et permissions et tout est ok

Et j'ai toujours mon problème.


----------



## bidoune (18 Juin 2015)

Et même en désactivant tous les modules, j'ai toujours le même problème


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

Comme tu connais les noms, tu peux virer toutes ces extensions, car sous Yosemite 10.10.3 elles sont toutes périmées, c'est à dire pas à jour.

Ne réinstalle que Adblock et vois comment Safari réagit.

Et sérieusement, Avast est un vecteur de ralentissement sans pour autant être fiable, je préfère et de très loin Adblock qui suffit largement.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2015)

Moi, ce que je n'ai pas aimé c'est ce SynologySIMBL. Je n'aime pas les machins basés sur SIMBL. L'injection de code ça ne me dit rien de bon.

Il y a aussi ce DRM Plugin.bundle… bizarre, voir suspect. Ça vient de DivX ? Je me débarrasserait de celui-ci aussi.

Comme remarqué ci-dessus, t'as pas mal de choses assez anciennes et sans doute pas très à jour.


----------



## bidoune (19 Juin 2015)

Bon, j'ai tout désinstallé les modules.
Et là, je n'en crois pas mes yeux, safari consomme moins que le moniteur d'activité.
Il me reste à réinstaller AdBlock, mais j'ai lu quelque part que AdBlock était à l'origine des lenteurs de Safari.
Il existe un AdBlock compatible avec 10.10.3 ?

Un grand merci à toutes les bonnes volontés qui se sont penchées sur mon problème.


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

bidoune a dit:


> Il me reste à réinstaller AdBlock, mais j'ai lu quelque part que AdBlock était à l'origine des lenteurs de Safari.
> Il existe un AdBlock compatible avec 10.10.3 ?


Ah bon, quand on écrit ce genre de chose, il faut toujours citer la source, car dans ce cas là cela veut dire que tu ne sais pas. 

Sinon, lorsque Safari est ouvert, dans Safari/Extensions Safari... un nouvel onglet s'ouvrira, tu recherches Adblock, mais que la version simple et pas Adblock Plus qui ne fera pas grand chose de plus, qui parfois est plutôt source de problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2015)

Le seul défaut que je trouve à _Adblock_ (à ne pas confondre avec _Adblock Plus_ que je déconseille également) est qu'il bouffe trop de Ram (mais rien à voir avec ce que tu avais). Suite à un article de MacG, j'ai fait quelques tests et je l'ai viré pour le remplacer par _Ghostery_ associé à _ClickToFlash_. Sinon il ne pose pas de problèmes particuliers à Safari.


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

Tiens, Ghostery je vais le tester depuis le temps que j'en entend parler.


----------

